# My Wild Child Enzo



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Took these yesterday thought I would share









































































Thanks for looking


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My gosh, he now looks just like Max's twin !! And it looks like he's finally grown into his tail )) He is one handsome dude..

Did you see Cassadee's post she met "helga" at schraderhaus and said "she is one fast dog"...GUess the kids picked up some of her "speed"


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes he is looking just like Max, not complaining here lol

yep the tail is starting to fit in with the rest of his body lol

Nope missed that post, I could have told you how fast Helga is...I do miss that girl...

Now its your turn to post pictures of Masi


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

wow the slight coloring around the eyes look amazing...


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

wow what a great looking dog. those are some amazing eyes.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

The most unique mask I have ever seen! Just lovely.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, His sire Max had the same eyes but seemed to darken up as he got older. I'm not sure at this point if Enzo will get darker, but I like it anyway.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow... what a handsome boy. Those markings around the eyes are really something. Looks like a person peeking out of a dog suit!!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

He is stunning! I love his mask!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

There he is!! Knew you would not have left Enzo out of the photo postings

And that mask is most definitely genetic. A little Lord goes a long way I think.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks!!!

Mary do you think its from Lord???? I thought the same thing..Looks a little like your boy!!! 

Post pictures girl!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

kleinenHain said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Mary do you think its from Lord???? I thought the same thing..Looks a little like your boy!!!
> 
> Post pictures girl!!!


Yes, the reverse mask seems to come often from Lord Gleisdreieck, Ingo Rudingen, or Ben z Bolfu.
And Max kids do seem to have a very similar "look."

Pictures..... Moi?! That would require time, an assistant, and a dog that can be captured with a slow moving camera. I will try to work on it though.
I sure wish I had one from last weekend... Ari vs the Goat!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Enzo is just stunning!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice pics. nice looking dog.
are you a professional photographer?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks!!!

Mary you need to come here again so I can take the pictures lol

I would have loved to see the goat lol next time maybe I'll come up and bring the camera... I would love to try Enzo out 

Nope not a professional photographer just a very nice good camera and a lot of practice....


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Enzo.... **swoon**

He really is gorgeous!

Wanda, what is Enzo working on now? He is looking so grown up in these photo's - scary how much time flies doesn't it?!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes time does fly  Enzo is working on Obedience, agility and might do some other things as well. We have been invited to be a part of another local SAR team and I'm thinking about training Enzo but time will tell.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sounds like a busy boy!

I am keeping tabs on your dogs because I admire you and LOVE your dogs!

I just love Max (obviously) and Ike is such a stunner!

I also love Wayra.. okay so maybe I am in love with all your dogs... lol.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

He is GORGEOUS! LOVE his face!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks they like the love lol

Glad you like them all, i know i do


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow Enzo is amazing!! His coloring is so beautiful!!! Love the Dark Sable.... What breeder did you get him from??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow...he's just stunning! Oh no! Another breeder to add to my lists of possibles! And he breaks poles in agility? What more could you ask for?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL Yeah he's a hoot in agility, he's going to kick butt lol

Enzo is one of my breedings  Proud mom here


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I just noticed that you are a breeder. Oppies ....I just checked out your website. You have such beautiful talented dogs. I'm will putting you on the top of my list for breeders. (looking for new pup beginning of 2011) Let me know if you are planing on any breeding with Enzo. You must be very proud!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks I do have breedings planned for Enzo very soon


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Wow, has he grown up! He looks GREAT! And I love the raccoon eyes..


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks he is such a awesome dog


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I just can't get enough of Max AND Enzo! Stunning, Gorgeous, Amazing, Breathtaking, Handsome and Talented!!!!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Stunning, the eyes remind me of a coal miner working in the mines all day with goggles on and then taking them off.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL I never thought of that, that is just funny lol

thanks Max and Enzo are like twins so very much alike


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

kleinenHain said:


> Thanks I do have breedings planned for Enzo very soon


OH, BE STILL MY HEART!!!!!!!


The only thing cuter than Enzo, is baby Enzos!


Any chance of hinting about what Dams might be getting a late night visit from Enzo in the near future. Since of course now you have my interest peaked! If only a pup was in my plan for 2011.... Graduation Present??? lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i love his cool guy wearing glasses look! thats pretty cool coloring. handsome guy right there!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks!!

LOL Sure can give you a hint. For 1 Wayra


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

kleinenHain said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> LOL Sure can give you a hint. For 1 Wayra


Now that is a pairing! Right now I LOVE Feebie and Wayra!!! 

A worry that I have had would be I would lose my Mind!!!!

I would imagine pups from Enzo and Wayra would have High drive. (maybe a bit too much for me yet. lol)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


On a side note: Looks like you will going crazy in November!!! And driving everyone else Puppy crazy... again!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

*I want an Enzo baby!*

:happyboogie:Enzo and Wayra babies will be AMAZING!!! Please let me know details for feature breeding.... I can't wait!! I talked with my Hubby last night and he also lovez Enzo.....I love high drives we are very active in training with Otto right now.  Where are you located??


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes Wayra/Enzo pups might be a little much dogs. Both are very high drive but they do great with a job  Feebie to is awesome high drive. I am located in Kentucky..

I think any of these pups would make awesome pups for a active home. Max is very high drive but does great in the house.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

Enzo looks great  
Eagle's doing good, one of my fosters ate my camera attachment so I can't upload new pictures right now...


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Well darn !!!! I want pictures. I've not seen your wild child in so long


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

phay, LOL, bad foster bad foster good to hear Eagle is doing good!


----------

